# V Belts



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

It has finally happened, my secondary v belt on my GT5000 broke last weekend after 2 years and I have discovered how expensive SEARS replacements are. I need both of the deck belts and at $39.95 each at SEARS, I figured certainly I could find replacements for a lot less. I called around and NAPA has the best price and with a AAA membership I got them for $28.45 for the one and $30.87 for the other. Should I go ahead and replace the drive belt too while I'm at it? What I could see and feel it seemed like it was in good shape but after two years of use...

Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Funny you bring this up........I have to replace the belts on my worn deck on my GT5000 this weekend....haven't bought the belts and didn't know there were 2 belts on the deck......I would suggest replacing the drive if it is slightly worn......after all, you might as well do em all..... are you tackling the belt replacement yourself? Do you drop the deck? What are the steps?


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, I plan on doing it myself. You might be able to do it without droping the deck but I think it would be a whole lot easier taking the deck off the tractor. I'm following the steps in the owners manual for replacing them. I also want to touch-up the paint on the deck that has chipped off and replace the blades with gator blades. Good luck with your v-belt replacement.


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

If you know the exact sizes then you can look them up in stadard V-Belt supply houses and save $


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

DEERE180, can you give me more info on the v-belt supply houses? Do you have a web address for them and would I simply measure the circumference of the belt?


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

*V-Belts*

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...?storeId=6970&productId=200314674&R=200314674

https://www.bestorq.com/

www.v-belt.com

www.rollbelt.com

www.evbelts.com

www.tradekey.com/kb-V-Belt/


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks DEERE180, I got my belts and had no trouble putting them on the deck but I'm having a hell of a problem getting the deck back on and the belt onto the electric clutch pulley. Is there some trick that I don't know about. I've taken the deck off and on many times before with no problems, but this new belt hasn't had time to streach yet. Any ideas? Any tricks to streaching the new belt like soaking in water or something?


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

How far off the mark are you?


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

I can only get the belt as far as the center of the pulley. I removed the deck again and took off the belt. It does appear to be a little smaller than the old one. I think I will take it back to NAPA and get a longer belt, how much longer I don't know. Got any ideas?


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

If you can swing it, go back to Napa and buy 3-4 belts, each 1" longer than the first one. This will save trips back and forth. Then simply return the ones you don't use.

Bruce~


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

V-belts, just bought primary drive belt for GT5000 this weekend. Needed it bad as it was original belt and well-worn. Paid $50 for it, ridiculous but it last 3 years now. Part #: 917.174368


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought the tractor drive belt at NAPA last Saturday for a spare, my original still looks good. I paid $35.00 for it. Did you mean the primary drive belt for the mower deck or the tractor? I took the primary drive deck belt that wouldn't fit back to NAPA for a refund. They gave me some bull about not having a belt a couple inches longer and said I needed to go to a mower shop. I guess they don't want my business. I will get one at the mower shop on Saturday, they sell craftsmen parts so it should fit...I hope!


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

I went to the mower shop today and got an actual Craftsman belt this time. It fit like a charm and got it on the tractor in 15 minutes, no problem. Now I'm ready for action! Got my new belts and Gator blades on. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## crappace (Apr 3, 2016)

Did you ever figure out what length actually needed to be used?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

5/8 x 90 Hope this helps.


----------



## crappace (Apr 3, 2016)

That's what I put on yesterday!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't say this enough: If it's sears,or MTD,get their belts!
Even though they're pricey,they fit properly,thee first time!
Aftermarket belts,too often,are a" general - fit" situation,and may be the wrong length,the wrong taper, etc.,which leads to quick failures.


----------

